

We launched our second startup today - georgel

We would love to get some opinions or suggestions about our product, because we cant rely on friends to judge from their biased opinions. Link: http://peoplepointnetworks.com/
======
twog
You guys ripped some pretty obvious things (like the background) from
<http://kippt.com>

~~~
georgel
design wise, we both use bootstrap, so yes, I'll give them credit for that.
the background, i forgot to change it to the one i made my self. thanks for
reminding me!

------
tnorthcutt
Clickable: <http://peoplepointnetworks.com/>

------
shriramR
About Us page is less informative, focus on an exciting para explaining your
stuff !

------
tnorthcutt
I'd rather see "...those _who_ matter."

Feels more human to me.

------
bmelton
As a Maryland resident and Ravens fan, I'm built to hate all things from
Pittsburgh, but this looks quite good.

As you asked for critiques, I'll list out whatever I see:

\- Awkward amount of space on the home page between the left and right columns
(@1440px). It looks like the left column is left aligned, and the right is
right aligned, but on larger monitors that doesn't seem to have an upper
bound, so those things are too far apart for me.

\- The screenshot is too small, and hard to discern. This is mostly an issue
only because of the aforementioned space -- so there's clearly room to make it
bigger, but even if you made it bigger within the faux monitor, it'd be more
visible.

\- The feature list is a little too close together, space-wise. Horizontally
everything's okay, but vertically I'd add about 10-15 pixels between rows.
Also, I'd left align the column headers, and perhaps even push the icons for
those headers out of the left margin a bit. It's not as bad as the space at
the top, but it feels a little off.

\- The tagline is great, by the way. "Create your own private social network
blah blah" is a great, immediately-understood description. I wouldn't mess
with that.

\- The pricing table should have a 'highlighted' default probably.

\- The 'About Us' section should probably be relegated to sub-pages. I don't
know what the honest judgement call is, but at least until you've gotten some
more traction, my suspicion is that three college sophomores aren't going to
be able to provide the most full-time customer service as a 'real' company.
It's impressive to me, but I'm not sure how most people would feel about it --
might ask somebody other than me.

I don't have a need for the service enough to sign up at the moment, so my
apologies on only critiquing the homepage. Like I said, on the whole it looks
good, and my remarks are mostly superficial, but I tried to be as critical as
my eyes would let me.

~~~
georgel
Thanks for the input! I am considering just cutting the about us section out
completely, because I really doubt anyone cares who made some no name product.
Whitespace wise, that is something I will have to tweak and adjust. It does
look quite cluttered on bigger screens.

------
fill32
it dosen't work

~~~
georgel
sorry, i was doing some stuff to the server. its back online

